
Crowdsourcing Earth's magnetic field - cryptoz
http://cires.colorado.edu/news/press/2014/crowdsourcingscience.html?
======
x1798DE
I totally want to do this, but I'm kinda disturbed by the fact that they don't
explicitly mention how the anonymization is done. Given that they want to
study dynamics, I'm guessing they are going to be collecting timestamped
location data, which is one of those data sets that is intensely personal and
really hard to properly anonymize.

